# Owen Soda Bottle, made by Coca Cola. How old is it?



## maryh (Dec 6, 2003)

Can't seem to find out anything about this soda bottle. It is clear and has the name embosseed in the glass. It is 10 inches tall. Thhe seam does not run threw the lip of the bottle. Has Coca Cola Bottling Co Poplar Bluff MO about 1-inches from the bottom of the bottle. Thanks 7 fl oz is on the very bottom of the bottle.


----------

